# 2010 Nas-T-Jet Nationals Bangor, Wi



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

Here is from the Nas-T-Jet portion of the day. I will be getting vintage and open wheel out: Vintage winner - John Gilbertson Open Wheel Winner - Rich Hohlfeld


Oliver Shines Once Again

Greg Oliver missed the event at his home track the first two years, but has dominated winning 2 out of the last three. Oliver didn’t just win, he dominated the day in his Old Spice / Office Depot Chevy Impala. Oliver broke the track record, won his heat race to advance to the main, then fended off car builder Rich Hohlfeld by a record breaking 7 laps in the main event. 

The day started off with 9 drivers rolling through pre-tech. Tom Lange’s #48 Chevy Impala weighed in the heaviest at 26.1 grams with the minimum being 22 grams. Paul Gilbertson won the honor of qualifying first for the first time in his Nas-T-Jet Nationals Career. Gilbertson held the pole with a time of 2.422 until older brother John Gilbertson qualified second with a time of 2.419. RCHORA Rookie Mike Carlson then made his debut in his #41 Office Depot Impala with a time of 2.767 well off the pace of the first two. Drew Kreibich was 4th out to qualify and was able to turn a lap of 2.407 giving him the pole for the time being. Bob Talley took to the track next and recorded a time of 2.632. The 6th driver to enter the track was Rich, and was he gunning for fast time. On his 4th lap he broke the previous track record (2.326 Greg Oliver 2009) with at time of 2.322. Rich’s time held for less than 5 minutes as the next driver out was Greg himself. Oliver shattered the time on his 5th and final lap with a 2.268. Tom Lange began his qualifying time with hopes of being the third driver in a row to break the track record, however he was only able to drive to second on the time sheet with a time of 2.274. The final qualifier of the day was Dave Vannucchi who could only manage a 7th place qualifying time with a 2.473. 

Heat 1 took to the track with five divers: Greg, Rich, John G, Dave and Mike Carlson. Only the winner transferred out of this race so it was important to get off to a good start. Getting off to a good start is exactly what Greg did by winning his first segment by 2 laps over the field. However this was the only segment Oliver was able to win as Rich Hohlfeld took the next 3 out of 4. Vannucchi was able to win the 4th segment, however no one was able to gain any laps in any of the segments over Oliver. When it was all said and done Greg moved on to the main with a total of 85 laps over Rich (83), Dave (79) John (77) and Mike (57).

Heat two took to the track with the remaining four drivers: Drew, Paul, Tom, Bob. This race was a two man show between Paul and Drew. Kreibich took segment 1 by two laps over Puk. It was the Puk winning the next two segments by 2 laps over Kreibich. Kreibich was able to stay on pace in the 4th segment and the two finished segment four 4 inches apart on the same lap. It was going to come down to the final segment. Kreibich was on lane two and Gilbertson was on lane five. “I knew all I had to do was drive smooth and I was into the feature” said Kreibich post race. Smooth driving was working for Kreibich until ¾ through the race when he ran into some troubles and the race slipped away from him. Puk was able to capitalize giving him the one lap win and a transfer spot to the main. Gilbertson (89), Kreibich (88), Tom Lange (81), Bob (72).

The final three spots into the main were going to be decided by last chance segments. Each winner would advance, and the final spot would be determined by whichever second place driver had the most laps. Rich cruised to a win over Johnny G, Dave and Mike. However the question here was whether or not John was able to turn enough laps to advance to the main (85). Last Chance number two had the remaining 3 drivers. Kreibich was able to win 4 out of 5 segments and advance to the main with a total of only 85 laps. Tom Lange won the 3rd segment, however was only able to turn 82 laps while Bob rounded out the field with 72 laps. With Lange only able to get 82 laps Johnny G advanced to the main based on lap totals.

The main event was not very action filled as the five drivers had all been there before and knew what it takes to win. Rich Hohlfeld jumped out the early lead in the first segment by completing 37 trailed by Greg with 36. Segment two saw Greg start his dominance by beating Johnny G across the line followed by Rich, Drew and Puk. Segment three finished the exact same as segment two, however this time Greg put two laps on Johnny G and began to walk away. Segment 4 saw Oliver putting two more laps on the field in his win over Hohlfeld with Kreibich finishing in 3rd 4 laps behind and the two Gilbertson brothers 5 laps behind. Oliver had a 6 lap lead going into the final segment and was on the best lane of the track, lane two. Kreibich was able to win the final segment and move from 5th in the overall standings to third. Oliver finished on the same lap as Kreibich in second with Hohlfeld and Puk one lap behind and Johnny G three laps behind. With Oliver’s recording breaking performance in the main event, he was able to turn a new total for laps completed with 184 laps beating Puk’s performance last year of 183. Hohlfeld finished in second with 173 followed by Kreibich 172, Johnny G 171 and Puk 171.

They say records are meant to be broken and that is certainly what happened again at the 5th annual Nas-T-Jet Nationals.:



Total Laps Completed in Feature: OLD – 183 PUK (2009) NEW – 184

Most Laps in Heat Segment: OLD – 18 Several Drivers (2009) NEW – 19 Rich & Paul 

Most total laps in LC: OLD – 85 Drew (2009) NEW – 89 Rich

Most Consecutive Years winning Heat Race: OLD – 2 Rich ’06-’07 NEW – 3 Greg ’08-‘10

Most Overall Last Chance Segments Won: OLD – 2 Drew ’06 & ’09 NEW – 3 Drew ’06, ’09, ‘10

Most feature segments won in row: OLD – 2 several drivers NEW - 3 Greg (segments 2, 3, 4)

Largest Margin of Victory: OLD – 6 laps Puk over Greg (2009) NEW – 7 laps Greg over Rich 

Track Record: OLD – 2.326 Greg (2009) NEW – 2.268 Greg

Most Main Appearances: OLD – 3 Rich, Paul Drew NEW – 4 Rich (’06, ’07, ’09, ’10), Paul (’06, ’07, ’09, ’10), Drew (’06, ’08, ’09 ’10)

Consecutive Years making main: OLD: 2 Rich & Paul (’06-07), Drew and Greg (’08-09) NEW – 3 Greg & Drew (’08-’10)

Fast Qualifying has won the race: Greg is the first to get this achievement


----------

